# Best heavy duty jigging rod and reel combo for the price



## ashcreek

With so many companies putting out so many options with high speed jigging rods and reels these days it's hard to decide what to purchase. So here is my question in your experience what is the biggest bang for the buck for a good high speed jigging rod and reel combo and where should I buy them. I like shopping at Sams in OB. Not looking for information based on what people hear I want to know what you think from your experience....


----------



## lobsterman

What price are you trying to stay at and what are you targeting? Plus are you looking for spinning or conventional?


----------



## ashcreek

Conventional and I would like something I can mix it up with between grouper AJs and occasionally tunas chunking when we head to the rigs. I may buy separate for tuna fishing or just use my 50Ws. I just get tired of using a big heavy 50w jigging all night for tunas. It seems like there would be one good setup to use on both.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Saltiga 40 and a 400g rod. In heavier rods I look for slower (parabolic) action. Lighter I look for faster action rods.


----------



## lobsterman

Take a look at the black hole rods and pe6 reels.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Penn TRQ200 reel and for me its the Uglystik TigerLite jigging rods. Crazy huh??


----------



## JoeyWelch

Whatever you decide, Sam's is the place. Chris V will take care of ya.


----------



## Contender

Penn TRQ 200 on a custom 600 g rain shadow from the Rod Room in OB. #2 would be a Sea Magic rod, Got 18K Saragosa on 300 g Sea Magic.

I like to drop the jigs pretty deep so I usually use 300 g jigs, the stiffer rods work well with the heavy jigs and let you put a bunch of pressure on fish.

If you want to drop down a bit in price look at Torium 20's or 30's on XX Heavy Travala rods. I have a few of those and have put literally tons of fish in the boat with them.

+1 on Chris at Sams


----------



## mayday 57

Check out the star jiging rods I have been very pleased with the power and action. I have landed aj over sixty and YF around fifty. Take a look @ them , life time rod as well.


----------



## sail7seas

Talica 16 with a Terez rod is a good all around. Great for bottom fishing and plenty strong enough to handle tuna.


----------



## bill1000

Talica 16 or Accurate Boss 600 series reel, Black hole,Travala XX or Spinal Rod 350g-450g.


----------



## FishFighter92

I've got a torium 20 with a trevala, it's pulled in everything off the bottom, and be actually reeled in some 100+ pound sharks with it. It's really stood up to the beating that it gets every trip.


----------



## penn 10/0

Accurate 600nn, or one of their new dogpound reels, or an Avet JX-HX Raptor..... Would pair either one on a Seeker Hercules 60-100, dont worry the Seeker 60-100 has alot more a$$ than any Trevala... even the 80-200... lol, if you build the rod yourself you get off a little cheaper, i think the rod retails for around $350 and each reel around $500-$600... but bang for your buck.... I'd say a Saltist Hyper 35 on a Star Plasma or Paraflex would do the job for between $450-$600... not the cheapest out there but great quality for the price...


----------



## baldona523

+1 for the ugly stik tiger jigging rods, at only about 80 bucks they are extremely well made rods. I prefer my ugly stik over my trevala, just feels better made and 1/2 the cost. I'd get the ugly stik and what I saved on the rod get a better reel, whatever you do check these rods out just for comparison.


----------



## feelin' wright

I like spinal rods however you would have to go to tackle direct to get one as I do not believe that anyone local carries then. Extremely light but very strong. Also something to look at is having split grips on the rod as it makings jigging far more comfortable if you are doing it all day. For a conventional reel any of the options above would be a good start. narrow reels are far easier to jig with in my opinion. 

Just my .02.


----------



## Bikini Bottom

Yes they are expensive but on our boat we fight to use the van staal vsb200 that we have on a van staal jigging rod, the reel has an incredible drag and the rod is stiff enough and powerful to pull most anything off the bottom. We are soon to buy another one in silver. I always try to buy local but sometimes you just can't beat the price of tackle direct.com


----------



## deersniper270

jlw1972 said:


> Penn TRQ200 reel and for me its the Uglystik TigerLite jigging rods. Crazy huh??


Haha I we have a Penn Fathom something on a tigerlite rod also. Works perfectly!


----------



## JoeyWelch

deersniper270 said:


> Haha I we have a Penn Fathom something on a tigerlite rod also. Works perfectly!


I actually have 5 of the Tigerlite rods. A couple of them are over 3 years old. I love em and you won't beat the price.


----------



## ashcreek

Lots of good input thanks everybody now I just have to start looking for the right deals..

I have read about some issues with penn torques, anybody ever experience or see one


----------



## Contender

The only issue I have with mine is not getting to use it enough. I have caught literally a ton of fish on the first one and bought a second one. The one i have is TRQ 300 with star drag. It is gold aluminum. They have changed them up some and I can't speak to the current model. Have it on a Star Jigging Rod just don't remember the number.

These reels pull in over a yard of line per crank and you can put close to 30# of drag on it if you want. Tuna over 50# AJ to 80# and a couple of sharks over 100#.

Smooth, fast built for braid. I run 65# Diamond on mine.


----------



## ashcreek

Thanks contender a good buddy of mine uses the same one and loves it but his is on a shimano rod.
Ghe price seems right so that will be the first one I pick up


----------



## Contender

The second one I got was for my son and was TRQ 200 it is in South Florida with right now and hasn't seen as much fishing as the 300, i did fish it on a XXHeavy Trevala and liked it a lot. The only difference in the 200 vs. 300 is size/wt and capacity. Seems like I got close to 400 yds of 65# on the 200. Because of that I would go with the 200 over the 300 for jigging.


----------



## ashcreek

Thx again contender that is exactly the feedback I was looking for.


----------



## lobsterman

The 200 is more than capable for the fish you will encounter in the Gulf.I have converted mine to bottom fishing.


----------



## 85okhai

for something light trinidad 16n on an oti rod or heavy 40n on oti rod my favorite jigging combos ive used


----------



## Tunanorth

*reels*

Just to clarify, the Penn Torque TRQ100, TRQ200, and TRQ300 models have been discontinued for a couple of years. 
If you look around, you might find some killer closeout pricing, but most have been bought up.
The current Torques are not the exact same sizes, but the current TRQ30 is roughly the same size as the old TRQ200.
The new models are substantially lighter, have the amazing "Live Spindle" freespool, and come "stock" with 6-1 gear ratio, but you have the choice of purchasing optional 5.4-1 or 4.8-1 gear sets, depending on your fishing style and preferences. 
About March 1 will see availability of the upcoming Torque TRQLD2 models, which will be lightweight, highly castable, 2-speed lever drags in 4 sizes.


----------



## JoeyWelch

I have a TRQ200 and a Torque25(the new model). I prefer the older TRQ models(the gold ones). Great reels.


----------



## ashcreek

So does anyone know where I can find a couple of the discontinued ones for sale?


----------



## Contender

Try Tackle Direct if not there then Ebay, might have them at Angler's Center as well. Another option would be a local tackle shop that still has them around. I looked at a couple places in OB the other day and didn't see any in the display cases. Didn't ask either, though.


----------



## ashcreek

Thx I will check it out this evening


----------



## Chris V

I have an older Torque 200 in stock right now.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Chris V said:


> I have an older Torque 200 in stock right now.


 
Told ya Chris was the man to see!!


----------



## ashcreek

I PMed Chris he sent me a message very professional with lots of personal advise and good options for me to look into. I will definitely be doing business with him in the future...


----------

